# HAF 932 or Antec 1200 or 902



## El_Mayo (Apr 16, 2009)

right.. i need a case with excellent cooling (which these three have) and quite a bit of space
i'm going for a single gfx card setup so i dont think i'll need the masses of space the HAF and 1200 offer.. so i was thinking Antec 902.. BUT it's the same price as the HAF 932
so.. i might as well get that
HOWEVER the antec 902 is big enough and has dust filters and a fan controller... but is marginally louder.. which should i buy?
also out of intrest.. if i keep my pc case in one of those pc alcoves (or the space in some desks where pc's are built to be put) would i still get decent airflow?


----------



## douglatins (Apr 16, 2009)

El_Mayo said:


> right.. i need a case with excellent cooling (which these three have) and quite a bit of space
> i'm going for a single gfx card setup so i dont think i'll need the masses of space the HAF and 1200 offer.. so i was thinking Antec 902.. BUT it's the same price as the HAF 932
> so.. i might as well get that
> HOWEVER the antec 902 is big enough and has dust filters and a fan controller... but is marginally louder.. which should i buy?
> also out of intrest.. if i keep my pc case in one of those pc alcoves (or the space in some desks where pc's are built to be put) would i still get decent airflow?



PC alcoves are a no go for high performance PCs... and what about the dust in your room? If that is a problem go for antec ones


----------



## El_Mayo (Apr 16, 2009)

my room doesn't seem that dusty
i could always get a new pc desk with no alcove
and just place the pc between the desk and the wall if you know what i mean?


----------



## douglatins (Apr 16, 2009)

El_Mayo said:


> my room doesn't seem that dusty
> i could always get a new pc desk with no alcove
> and just place the pc between the desk and the wall if you know what i mean?



sure i do that. I think if you´re getting a single VGA setup and case on the table, go for 900 or 1200. The HAF will take to much desk space.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 16, 2009)

CM690 for mid tower, HAF 932 for full tower, cant be beaten on air cooling performance IMO.


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Apr 16, 2009)

HAF!!! HAF!
You need to HAF one!!


----------



## BumbleBee (Apr 16, 2009)

see this, this, this and this or just search some HAF 932 threads. you should try and keep your case on the floor however this isn't always possible.


----------



## Scrizz (Apr 16, 2009)

HAF or bust


----------



## El_Mayo (Apr 16, 2009)

i'll be getting the HAF 932 then 
will it get enough airflow under a desk like this?:
http://www.ikea.com/gb/en/catalog/products/70077576


----------



## BumbleBee (Apr 16, 2009)

you can always put it beside your desk the HAF 932 comes with optional casters (wheels). cool air will always rise from the bottom of a case and warm air will exhaust out the top you want it on the floor because it's the coldest in a room however it can be the dusty in some instances but like I said in my posts negative air pressure will generate more dust even with filters than positive however with positive your still going to get dust, dust is inevitable, filters impede air flow no matter what side the filter is on  they can be as restrictive as radiators just buy a $5-10 can of compressed air (chemical free) and do monthly maintenance like people have been doing the last 20 years.


----------



## razaron (Apr 16, 2009)

watch night rider and ask your self what would the HAF do.


----------



## Sasqui (Apr 16, 2009)

The HAF is a huge case, but simply a pleasure to work with. 

Here's me with my new watercooled HAF 932:







My 2nd grade teacher gave me an A+


----------



## Scrizz (Apr 16, 2009)

Rofl


----------



## n0ryu (Apr 21, 2009)

haf for me and you! 

im glad i bought. but when i first got it. i was like, this thing is HUGE!


----------



## BumbleBee (Apr 21, 2009)

it's not that big it's pretty wide. I have seen taller in the old days servers used to run in these ugly beige super towers with 80mm fans they were huge probably another foot above that kid half way up his arms.


----------

